# Two small gun safes or one in NYC?



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

Does anyone know the gun safe storage laws in New York City? Can I keep the gun and ammo in the same safe or do I need a separate safe for each? I read somewhere that the gun and ammo had to be stored each in a separate safe.

I've seen fingerprint biometric safes, which seem fast in an emergency, but some say that locking method is unreliable. Any thoughts?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Think you may need to have guns and ammo in separate storage devices (safes).
Biometrics may work for you, there are also RIFD (you wear a bracelet or something else with a chip in it (or a pass card you wave over the device to open it). There are punch lock safes and electronic push button safes.
If you have seen one style that catches your eye, go to Amazon and search for the safe there (or a copy of the safe under another name) go to the customer ratings for that item and read through the 1star and 2 star ratings to see what problems people have had with them. Got my eyes opened with some of them.
Have a Sentry safe (Key only) and a Browning PV500 (push button with key backup).


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

My Sentry Biometric safe has opened every time, every day, without fail for over 2 years... and if it dosen't there is a key pad AND key access points. I am very satisfied with it and love the hands free (piston) opening once the Biometric scanner has scanned a print.

Best $160 I've spent on a firearm accessory.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tvphotog said:


> Does anyone know the gun safe storage laws in New York City? Can I keep the gun and ammo in the same safe or do I need a separate safe for each? I read somewhere that the gun and ammo had to be stored each in a separate safe.
> 
> I've seen fingerprint biometric safes, which seem fast in an emergency, but some say that locking method is unreliable. Any thoughts?


Damn! I'm surprised they don't have you register the safes too.


----------

